# Ινα μη της νταταβάσεως έξω κλεισθής



## Costas (Apr 28, 2009)

Άρθρο της New York Times για τους πονοκεφάλους των Κινέζων με τις βάσεις δεδομένων τους, που δεν καλύπτουν και τους 55000 χαρακτήρες της γραφής τους (και μετά χολοσκάει ο nickel για το θέ' να 'ρθεί ή θεναρθεί ή.... :) ), κι έτσι καλούνται άνθρωποι ν' αλλάξουν τ' όνομά τους, αν θέλουν να έχουν δελτίο ταυτότητας, καθώς και για το πρόβλημα ότι υπάρχουν στην Κίνα αρκετοί π.χ. Zhang Wei για να γεμίσουν μια πόλη σαν το Πίτσμπουργκ.

Κάτι που δεν αναφέρει, πάντως, το άρθρο, είναι ότι έχει επίσης προταθεί (από κυβερνητικούς πάντα) να γίνουν τα επώνυμα δισύλλαβα, από μονοσύλλαβα που είναι (τα περισσότερα), πράγμα που θα αποσυμφόριζε την κατάσταση σε σημαντικό βαθμό.


----------

